
Opt-IN, No Ads, and No Tracking Solve a Lot of Problems in Society - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/opt-in-no-ads-and-no-tracking-solve-a-lot-of-problems-in-society/
======
filoeleven
Pure clickbait title.

“Stuff in my timeline that I don’t want to see” is an annoyance, not a
societal problem. Privacy is a significant problem, but nothing in the write
up says how fixing it on one platform can solve “a lot” of other problems in
society.

Just say that your platform enforces privacy and is designed to be a social
good rather than an addictive attention sink. Those are good things, and given
time and mindshare could help to fix some of the nastiness that social media
has fostered. But it ain’t gonna stop pollution, or address income inequality,
or American health care, or any of the problems that I’d class as societal.

------
Mirioron
It does solve the problems by getting rid of these websites. No ads or
tracking means that the site isn't going to be making much money. Contextual
ads will only ever work for a small amount of companies, because it takes too
much effort for a company to approach hundreds of websites to work out deals
about it.

~~~
stubish
They are hoping to prove your assumption that money needs to come from ads
wrong. While they are offering a free tier for librem.one on what seems to be
an honor system, it is supposed to be a subscription service.

~~~
philpem
They're getting a lot of flak (and instance mutes) from Mastodon instances at
the minute.

Librem/puri.sm have gimped their Mastodon fork to entirely disable reporting
(both handling incoming reports and sending abuse reports to other instances).
Understandably, a lot of the fediverse and especially instance admins are
unhappy about this.

It wouldn't surprise me if this just turned into yet another walled-garden or
echo-chamber, though the question is for whom.

